# Cr3 Image viewer



## winstainforth (Oct 24, 2018)

Hi, Faststone is dead in the water with the Canon R, anyone found a simple image viewer that will work for the new Canon. 

Thanks.


----------



## SereneSpeed (Oct 24, 2018)

DPP and Lightroom both work. 
... your definition of 'simple' may not apply to those.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 24, 2018)

Other than Adobe Bridge or Canon products, the others have not yet caught up. I'm currently doing a trial of fast picture viewer, it does 5D MK IV and SL-2, but not yet CR3. Before I buy, I'll ask them if/when it will be supported. I suspect that the Canon SDK is needed.


----------

